
Real Liquid Glass Universal Screen Protection – Kickstarter - Gys
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/nanoflowx/glassxtm-real-liquid-glass-universal-screen-protec/description
======
Gys
I find this very hard to believe. Some individual developed a spray to protect
screens better then anything else invented yet.

'GlassX is a registered patent & trademark of Scissor Bunny'. So this means
the product itself has no patent ?

Anyone here with knowledge on this subject ?

